# Rec Tec Bull or Pit Boss Pro 1100



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm still on the fence on whether or not to swap my MES 40 with maze for a pellet grill, but I've narrowed my options to two: Rec Tec Bull for $1200 and the Pit Boss Pro 1100 for $550.

Looking for first hand advice on whether the Rec Tec is worth 2x the price.

The advantages I see are:

- More temp settings (PB is basically 225 or 250 and nothing in between)
- PID controller
- stainless steel construction
- better warranty by one year
- ceramic ignition 

Are those worth another $650? Any I missed? 

Thanks


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 23, 2019)

What are you expecting from a pellet grill that your current MES and tray set up cannot achieve?


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 23, 2019)

Here is the advice you’re looking for.  The RecTec is worth every penny  I replace my beloved MES with a Bull.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 23, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> Here is the advice you’re looking for.  The RecTec is worth every penny  I replace my beloved MES with a Bull.


I second the Rec Tec Bull, solid, reliable, great features and build.  I love mine!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm going to give you somewhat of a different take, but not so different.

Rec Tec Bull or Stampede, depending upon how much grilling space you need and how much deck or patio space you have, how much of a budget you have and how much you are willing to perhaps go over it,  and how many people you'll need to feed worst case scenario.

The Stampede is $300.00 cheaper than the Bull but  at 590 sq in on it's bottom shelf, which is all that I count, has 110 sq in less grilling space and a 4yr warranty vs the Bull's 6yr warranty, and there are a few other differences between the two  that make the $300.00 extra for the Bull definitely worth it.  The Bull has a 40lb hopper vs the Stampede's 30lb hopper for instance.

They both have the same electronics, same ignitor.  So the "expensive stuff", well, if they're willing to warranty that for 6yrs on the Bull, and have that much confidence in it,  and they're using the same parts in that instance, the controller and the ignitor and fire pot on  both the Bull and the Stampede, well then I'm comfortable with the other two years.

The Bull's barrel does have better 304 SS vs the Stampedes slightly thinner gauge SS, in addition to the size difference.

But either way, Rec Tec.  Hands down.    Whether you go Bull or Stampede.   It's worth every penny.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 23, 2019)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> What are you expecting from a pellet grill that your current MES and tray set up cannot achieve?



I have another thread on this, but mainly convenience. I already have a Weber Genesis E330 for grilling quick like burgers and steaks, this would be my smoker only (unless I try some steaks and there is a significant difference in flavor, but at the high temps, I won't be getting much smoke and doubt the smokiness will come through - I suppose I could start them at the smoke setting and then kick it up to reverse sear them).

It would be nice to get the crisp skin on chicken without moving it from the MES to the grill. Plus I can't always do that. The grill is on the deck and the MES / pellet grill is under my porch sheltered from rain and snow, so I can smoke all day no matter the weather and wouldn't be able to make the transition if snow or rain popped up.

I honestly wish I could taste if there will be a difference between the pellet grill flavor and the MES with maze - one smolders the pellets and one burns them. Does that cause a difference in flavor?

I bought the MES for like $200 and added the maze for $30. I'm not in it deep and it was basically a test for me to see if I enjoy smoking and want to pursue it as more than a hobby. I've been doing it now for over a year and am really enjoying it and the output of it (minus the fact that I know smoked foods are terrible for you). Going from the MES is essentially going from a base level setup to a higher level setup. You lose a lot of the inconvenience (no longer have to pre-fire pellets with a blowtorch while making sure the flame is lit for the 10 min, don't have to worry about it only going to 275 degrees, don't have to worry about keeping your meat to the side your maze isn't, etc.) and gain a lot of impressive features (PID controller, precise temp control, ultra reliability). Similar to how I replaced my cheap grill with the Weber.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 23, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> Here is the advice you’re looking for.  The RecTec is worth every penny  I replace my beloved MES with a Bull.



Do you remember how long the shipping took? I'm in MN.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 23, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I'm going to give you somewhat of a different take, but not so different.
> 
> But either way, Rec Tec.  Hands down.    Whether you go Bull or Stampede.   It's worth every penny.



I guess I'm not sure on the size. I've seen the advice to buy the biggest you can to not regret it later. Though I've been tempted to look at the smaller one due to faster heat times and less use of pellets. Are the differences (besides size) enough to justify the extra cost? Do they have a comparison between the two to see all the differences?


----------



## mike243 (Jun 23, 2019)

I'm happy with my pitboss,dont think spending 2x more would make my food that much better in all honesty but if $ wasn't a issue I would buy the rec tec,


----------



## mike243 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## mike243 (Jun 23, 2019)

I have a meatloaf on as we speak, snapped these photo's about 2 hrs ago, not sure how much better it could get


----------



## mike243 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## mike243 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 23, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I guess I'm not sure on the size. I've seen the advice to buy the biggest you can to not regret it later. Though I've been tempted to look at the smaller one due to faster heat times and less use of pellets. Are the differences (besides size) enough to justify the extra cost? Do they have a comparison between the two to see all the differences?



Not a side by side comparison per se.

But you can look at all of the features of the Bull and compare them against all of the features of the Stampede and go from there.

Good luck with your purchase, but the "buy the biggest you can to not regret it later"  does have some caveats.

If you already have charcoal grills in your possession, well then you might not be hurting for grilling space as you can bring those into service in the event of a cook which would exceed the space of your pellet grill.

I have a Rec Tec Stampede, two Weber Smokey Mountains, and a Kamado Joe Classic and will not hesitate to enlist all of them at a single time should I need them, and need to cook different foods at different temperatures at the same time.

I have used as many as three of my cookers at a time, doing ribs on the Rec Tec, chicken wings on the Weber, and appetizers, ABTs, etc,  on the Kamado Joe, all at the same time so as to have my food ready all at the same time.

I could have bought a Bull instead of my Stampede, but I'm not hurting for grill space due to my other cookers.

If I had a Bull, sure I could have gotten all or most of the food on it all at once.  But not all of what I was serving, needed to be cooked at the same temp.

The ribs needed 250*, the wings about 400°-450°, the appetizers about 350°.

The ribs got at least a 3hr head start.  And they were still running while the wings and appetizers were going onto their respective cookers.

Everything finished at about the same time.

EDIT:

To further illustrate what I'm talking about.  I've been smoking ribs for most of the day.

The boss has decided that she doesn't want ribs for dinner and want's salmon instead.

So right now, I have these going at 250° on my Rec Tec Stampede:













And at the same time, I've had time to soak this plank, prepare this salmon,  and I'm running this on one of my other cookers, my Kamado at  just over  350°.













A Bull would be nice.  But I'm happy with the multiple cookers giving me more versatility as well as more grill surface.  So the adage that we mention earlier, does indeed come with a few caveats.

Daw.....Now that's starting to look purdy.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jun 23, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I have another thread on this, but mainly convenience. I already have a Weber Genesis E330 for grilling quick like burgers and steaks, this would be my smoker only (



Okay, that makes sense. 
As we like to say here on the forums, "buy once, cry once". 
I would lean very heavily toward the Rec Tec.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 23, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I guess I'm not sure on the size. I've seen the advice to buy the biggest you can to not regret it later. Though I've been tempted to look at the smaller one due to faster heat times and less use of pellets. Are the differences (besides size) enough to justify the extra cost? Do they have a comparison between the two to see all the differences?



A lot is going to come down to how much food you need to cook at the same temperature over any given period.

Say for instance, an overnight cook.  That is where pellet grills shine IMO.

If you think that you're going to need to cook 5 or 6 pork butts, or two full packer briskets  during an overnight cook, and at 225°-250° well then yeah, get a big pellet grill that you can put all of that on at one time and be done  or close to done when you get up the next day.

But if you aren't going to need that kind of space, then no need to pay for it.

The Bull comes with a bigger pellet hopper, 40lbs vs 30lbs for the Stampede.  The cooking chamber of the Bull is made of  a slightly thicker grade of  304 SS vs the SS construction of the Stampede.  The Bull has a 6yr warranty.  It also has an interior light in it's cooking chamber for night cooks.  As mentioned before, it is 702sq in of cooking space vs the Stampede's 592.  It has a chimney vs the Stampede's exhaust vents.    $300.00 extra for all of that is a good deal if you're in the market to spend $1200.00 on a pellet grill anyway.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 23, 2019)

mike243 said:


> I have a meatloaf on as we speak, snapped these photo's about 2 hrs ago, not sure how much better it could get



Yep, I know the feeling.

I like for mine to be dialed in as well.  This cook is going on as I type this.  I paused to snap a couple of pics.  The probe of my Thermoworks Smoke is mid grill and in cork.

These ribs have been on for a good long time as the bark has started to set, and the smoke tube is burned better than halfway down from full.

I'll be wrapping them soon.


Anyway, the temps are steady.  I couldn't ask for better.



















EDIT:

I opened it up to wrap them.  And when I did, my temp dropped well below 250° down to 218°.







But it settled right back in to where it was previously.  I've been very impressed with  Rec Tec's PID controller thus far.  







She is reading 251° and some some change on my Thermoworks Smoke right as I type this.  I'll take it.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 23, 2019)

At 225-250 degrees, you don't need a supplemental smoke tube, right? There is plenty of smoke at those low of temps?


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 23, 2019)

So. One more way to look at this
Its good you have that Weber Genesis. While I love the Bull IMHO it’s a better smoker than a grill. In fact that goes for all pellet grill. ( going to start a huge debate here) 
 I grill on a Kettle or a humongous Barbecues Galore Grand Turbo. ( mostly the Kettle because I’ve cooked on one since dad taught me back in the 70s) I believed whatever pellet unit you buy, you will also need a good grill.   
So, all that being said I’d ask you what size was that MES you bought for 200 bucks?  Is it a 30” or 40”?  
If you had plenty of room for your needs in a 30” then gong with the smaller RecTec would be fine.
My MES was the 40”. My kids and grand kids are over most every Sunday. I’ll feed 15 or more.  So I went with the Bull.  Whatever you do.... I’d stick with a RecTec. B


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 23, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> At 225-250 degrees, you don't need a supplemental smoke tube, right? There is plenty of smoke at those low of temps?


No not needed. But I have from time to time for additional smoke flavor. As an example a brisket. I’ll light my maze or tube to add a bit more smoke. It’s all about preference Biscuit


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 23, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> At 225-250 degrees, you don't need a supplemental smoke tube, right? There is plenty of smoke at those low of temps?



No, you don't necessarily "need" a smoke tube at those temps.

But I use one anyway.   I like smoke.   You know me as "SlowmotionQue.  That's on my birth certificate.

You've heard of "Big Moe Cason"?

OK, well I'm "Lil’ Moe Smoke".

Most food cooked on a pellet grill, to my taste, needs a “lil more smoke”.

Hence the smoketube or my SD HD, if not both when I use my pellet smoker at 225-250. 

Anyway, these ribs came out nicely too.  Tender and tasty.



















	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 23, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> So. One more way to look at this
> Its good you have that Weber Genesis. While I love the Bull IMHO it’s a better smoker than a grill. In fact that goes for all pellet grill. ( going to start a huge debate here)
> I grill on a Kettle or a humongous Barbecues Galore Grand Turbo. ( mostly the Kettle because I’ve cooked on one since dad taught me back in the 70s) I believed whatever pellet unit you buy, you will also need a good grill.
> So, all that being said I’d ask you what size was that MES you bought for 200 bucks?  Is it a 30” or 40”?
> ...



Sage advice.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 23, 2019)

I have the MES 40. I do like to cook a lot of extras with my meat, like throwing on whole ears of corn that have been shucked for an hour before the meat is done. Cooks them and gives them a nice smoky flavor. That takes up a good amount of room though.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 23, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I have the MES 40. I do like to cook a lot of extras with my meat, like throwing on whole ears of corn that have been shucked for an hour before the meat is done. Cooks them and gives them a nice smoky flavor. That takes up a good amount of room though.


Welp.... you answered your own question on which size to get! Sound like it’s the Bull.  You will be happy


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 24, 2019)

I just read a report that said Rec Tec came down on a reviewer who gave one of their smokers / grills a poor review. 

_We are aware that the manufacturer is upset with this review and is asking owners to come here and to YouTube to call us idiots. Nobody likes a poor review. But we have never before seen a manufacturer act so childish (you should read their emails).
_​This appears to be from May 2018. Anyone had any issues like this before? I'm not a huge fan of companies sending review units to places and expecting them to give high marks just because they give a positive review.


----------



## mpkelley20 (Jun 24, 2019)

I'll add my 2 cents on the pit boss vs rec tec price difference.  I am an idiot with a grill and have wrecked much food cooking on charcoal grills and even expensive gas Weber's.  My entry point into pellet grills was an attempt to find a grilling for dummies solution.  It has worked.  I cannot mess up food on my Pit Boss.  No matter what I do, it comes off tasting great.  I am addicted to it.

I chose Pit Boss specifically because for price.  It wasn't a PB vs RT back then for me.  it was PB vs Traeger as I had no idea about this site or other brands.  The PB at 549 seemed like a steal and something that wouldn't bother me if it wasn't my perfect solution.  I wasn't ready to drop $1200+ on something I wasn't sold on yet.

I am several months in and if I was needing a new grill today, with the knowledge I have gained through my limited experience and what I have read here, I am not convinced that I would spend the extra money for the rec tec.  Maybe in time, if my grill has issues or wears out prematurely, my opinion will change.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 24, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> I just read a report that said Rec Tec came down on a reviewer who gave one of their smokers / grills a poor review.
> 
> _We are aware that the manufacturer is upset with this review and is asking owners to come here and to YouTube to call us idiots. Nobody likes a poor review. But we have never before seen a manufacturer act so childish (you should read their emails).
> _​This appears to be from May 2018. Anyone had any issues like this before? I'm not a huge fan of companies sending review units to places and expecting them to give high marks just because they give a positive review.



without context its hard to have an opinion about this review.  I read reviews on other sites and such and all were good. 

the reviews on this forum are pretty much all good.  if i was to write an in depth review it would be all glowing and good.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 24, 2019)

sandyut said:


> without context its hard to have an opinion about this review.  I read reviews on other sites and such and all were good.
> 
> the reviews on this forum are pretty much all good.  if i was to write an in depth review it would be all glowing and good.



Yeah - I'm not to apt to rip on a company based off a reviewer's. Based on this forum, it seems like people have had great experiences with Rec Tec.


----------



## jac63 (Jun 24, 2019)

I have Rec Tec desires and a Pit Boss budget so I bought a PB and have not been disappointed. It does absolutely everything I ask of it, but if money was not an issue I'd spring for the RT in a heartbeat. The SS & PID controller are worth the extra cost IMO.


----------



## kevin james (Jun 25, 2019)

I was looking for a pellet grill to replace my dead MES 30 and really wanted the Rec Tec 700 Bull, but ultimately decided that I couldn't justify the price so I started to think about getting something cheaper for temporary until I could afford a Bull in a year or so.

After doing much research looking at what was available locally from Green Mountain Grills, Camp Chef and Traeger I found the Pit Boss grills at Walmart and Lowes. I was really impressed with the quality as they seemed a little more heavy duty than any of the others and they got pretty good reviews here.

I settled on the Pro Series 1100 from Lowes and I've had it just over a month now. I am absolutely loving it and do not regret my decision whatsoever. I only wish I had done it sooner. Everything I have cooked has come out great.

The funny thing is, that after playing with this thing for a month what I have realized is that I like this thing so much I don't even want the Rec Tec anymore. What I do want is a Pit Boss Series 7 Vertical smoker because the combination of the two would be awesome. This way I can smoke whatever I want low and slow in the vertical with plenty of room and then use the 1100 for hot and fast and to sear steaks, burgers, veggies etc. which works great on the 1100. If I were going to spend $1,200.00 that is what I would do... get an PB 1100 and a Series 7 vertical and that way I would have a super versatile system that is the best of both worlds.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 25, 2019)

kevin james


You are in the same position as me. Wondering if all the extras are worth the $650. 

I've heard PID controllers are cool and all, but they really don't improve your smoke. Varying temps of ±25 degrees don't really impact the end product (though I hear their is another group who claim the exact opposite). 

One thing that definitely is an advantage is the stainless steel. Though for the price, I could use the PitBoss till it rusts out and then buy a new one and still only break even with the Rec Tec.

Cooking space is going to be pretty similar between the two.

My MES 40 has a remote that I can check temps without having to walk to the smoker (which is nice since my smoker sits below my porch on ground level and most of our living is done on the main or upper levels of our house - it would certainly be less convenient without it). That could be solved with a wifi meat probe though.

Ceramic igniter that will last much longer than the one in the Pit Boss. I don't know how easy it is to get and change out an igniter though.

6 year warranty vs. 5 year.

Plus I've seen threads on this forum of Rec Tec deleting negative reviews from sites - makes it hard to trust the info that is out there...


----------



## sandyut (Jun 25, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> kevin james
> 
> Plus I've seen threads on this forum of Rec Tec deleting negative reviews from sites - makes it hard to trust the info that is out there...



Not sure I really believe this - yes I have seen the comment as well.  
if this was a thing, wouldn't most manufacturers delete negative reviews and we would only see positive ones for everything sold?  How exactly would a manufacturer go to someone elses website and delete reviews?  
Sounds like conspiracy theory paranoia drama more than factual reality.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 25, 2019)

You also don’t know when an igniter will fail.

Be a heck of a thing to have happen on a day that guest were due.

Let alone the time to swap it out.

If you’re talking about buying a spare one to have on hand, well there’s the price of it plus the price of your remote temperature system to allow you to check the temp of your food that you allude to above.

Also, which remote thermometer will allow you to control the grill itself?

As far as reviews and trusting them, well, that’s up to you.

I’ll say this though. I already own a Stampede, it is about 5 months  old.

I just bought a second Stampede as a gift. It’s on its way.

Take that for what it’s worth if you’re considering customer satisfaction.

But few are going to spend that kind of money twice if they’re not satisfied.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 25, 2019)

I would assume that if people were having terrible experiences with these, I'd have heard about it in this thread or others at this point. Anyone know how popular these are vs. say a Traeger / Pit Boss / Mak / Camp Chef / etc.? I'd assume they aren't nearly as popular as those since you can't buy Rec Tec in a big box store.


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 25, 2019)

If an igniter went bad you could still start the grill with a torch or wax thing you use for starting charcoal in a chimney. It wouldn't be graceful, but you could still put a party on.


----------



## kevin james (Jun 25, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> kevin james
> 
> 
> You are in the same position as me. Wondering if all the extras are worth the $650.
> ...



 I will say this, while a PID controller might be nice, the temp swings aren't too bad and have not had even the slightest negative effect on anything I have cooked. Also, after removing the flimsy "heat shield" temps from left to right are not that far off. In fact at temps of 250 or less they are usually not more than 5-10 degrees off which is nothing. I have used this to my advantage putting certain things on the hotter side and certain things on the cooler side depending what I'm cooking.

One thing I will say is you MUST follow the start up and shutdown procedures for trouble free performance, and clean the grill out after EVERY use. I suspect that some of the problems people have reported with pellet grills in general with flameouts, grease fires etc. are related to not following these procedures. But just to be on the safe side since this was my first pellet grill I decided that it was also better to learn the ropes on a cheaper grill for fear that if I had a problem and the grill ended up getting ruined... I'd rather it happen to a $600 grill than a $1,200 grill.

With the money I saved I bought a Fireboard 6 probe thermometer with WIFI and Bluetooth, a cover and other various accessories and still had leftover money.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 25, 2019)

Other than just lighting it and waiting for it to come to your desired temperature and putting your food on when that temperature is reached, what other startup procedures are necessary?

The only startup procedure I do, and the only startup procedure that is required with my Stampede, is pulling out my phone, opening the app and setting the temp that I want to cook at and putting my food on.

Or if I’m at the grill, I can turn it on and twist the dial in 5 degree increments to that desired temp and wait for it to reach it before putting my food on.


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 25, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Other than just lighting it and waiting for it to come to your desired temperature and putting your food on when that temperature is reached, what other startup procedures are necessary?
> 
> The only startup procedure I do, and The only startup procedure that is required with my Stampede, is pulling out my phone, opening the app and setting the temp that I want to cook at and putting my food on.
> 
> Or if I’m at the grill, I can turn it on and twist the dial in 5 degree increments to that desired temp and wait for it to reach it before putting my food on.


You must plug it in.  (Joking). The RECTEC app works great.


----------



## kevin james (Jun 25, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Other than just lighting it and waiting for it to come to your desired temperature and putting your food on when that temperature is reached, what other startup procedures are necessary?
> 
> The only startup procedure I do, and The only startup procedure that is required with my Stampede, is pulling out my phone, opening the app and setting the temp that I want to cook at and putting my food on.
> 
> Or if I’m at the grill, I can turn it on and twist the dial in 5 degree increments to that desired temp and wait for it to reach it before putting my food on.



For the Pit Boss 1100, the start up instructions are to set to smoke setting with lid open until the firepot gets going and starts producing smoke, then close the lid and set temp to 350 and run for about 10 minutes to pre-heat, then reduce to your desired temp. To Shut down, set temp to 350 for about 10 minutes, then lower to 200 for about 5 minutes to finish burning what's in the pot, then turn the dial to off.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 25, 2019)

kevin james said:


> For the Pit Boss 1100, the start up instructions are to set to smoke setting with lid open until the firepot gets going and starts producing smoke, then close the lid and set temp to 350 and run for about 10 minutes to pre-heat, then reduce to your desired temp. To Shut down, set temp to 350 for about 10 minutes, then lower to 200 for about 5 minutes to finish burning what's in the pot, then turn the dial to off.



Wow.

So if you want to cook ribs at 250, you have to first start the fire pot and get it going, then  go to 350 for 10 minutes, then dial back to 250 and wait for the grill to get back down to that before you can put the ribs on?

And when you take ‘em off, you have to jack the grill back up to 350  and for 10 minutes let it hit that, then back it off to 200 before you can shut it off?

Wow. Wouldn’t that go through a lot of pellets?

With my Rec Tec, I set it for 250 and when it hits 250, I put my ribs on.

When they’re done, I take ‘em off and either press the off button in the app on my phone, or hit the off switch on the Rec Tec. Either way, the Rec Tec initiates the shutdown sequence and completes it as I go about other chores.


----------



## sandyut (Jun 25, 2019)

I am with slowmotion - the rec tec sounds far easier, on=on, off=off, set temp as desired, add and remove meat as you like.  huh - who woulda thought of that procedure.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 25, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I am with slowmotion - the rec tec sounds far easier, on=on, off=off, set temp as desired, add and remove meat as you like.  huh - who woulda thought of that procedure.



I know myself and I’d forget or get tied up entertaining guest.

I’d end up removing my ribs, jacking it up to 350, forgetting and leaving it there.

Having to go through 3 steps vs 1 step,  ie just hitting the off button, in order to shut down, would seem to invite the potential for error.

Just me, but the concept of passing a destination cooking temp, and having to go back down to it, is odd. 

It’s foreign to me because I’ve never deliberately passed a destination temp for any of my other cookers. 

I’m used to using Kamados, Weber kettles WSMs. 

You pass a destination temp in a Kamado by 100 degrees and you’ll have a heck of a time getting it down. So the overshooting your desired cooking temp by 100 degrees or more and then  backing down would take some getting used to for me.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 25, 2019)

Info for all about PitBoss Pellet Grills...   The start up preheating procedures are done once.  Not sure where you’re getting your info about start up procedures on pellet grills you don’t own..  SMH...  Once the preheating procedures are completed.. 15-20 mins total, then You set your desired temp and put on your food in the grill.  You don’t have to go back and preheat over and over again...  Wow, smh...  I don’t consider a 15-20 mins preheating wasting pellets...  I consider preheating a simple step in getting my grill dialed in to make some great Que.  Every Pellet Grill Manufacture have Start up procedures and preheating requirements for their pellet grills...  Are they all the same for each manufacturer?  No...  and not everyone follows their owners manual advice or instructions either...

Pellet Grills with PID controllers will often times preform its start up procedures automatically, but preheating is still recommend.  Pellet Grill with Non PID controllers like Pit Boss will require you to turn the grill on to the Smoke setting for 3-5 mins. and once the pellets have ignited, set the grills temp to 300*-350* degrees for 15-20 mins. to allow the grill to preheat...  That’s it...  Seems hard I guess for a few people...  After the preheating, then you can set your grill to your desired temp, place your food in the grill and it’s all good.  Perhaps Rocket Science for some..  Everyone with Pellet Grills don’t always read and follow their owners manual instructions and that’s where errors and mistakes happens with their pellet grills.  It’s not hard at all and doing so will prevent mishaps and allow you to cook some great bbq.

Oh and to shows RecTec Grills are not Immune to preheating requirements either...

As per The RecTec Bulls Owners Manual page 15...  Tips, Tricks, and Temps
Preheating...

It is important to allow your grill to preheat and achieve your desired cooking temperature before cooking. This allows the entire grill to heat up and quickly return to your desired temperature once your food is introduced. If you do not allow the grill to preheat, you will find that it takes a longer period of time to bring both the grill and the food to your desired cooking temperature. End Quote...  Do You have to Preheat your pellet grill?  No, but if your pellet grills manufacturer recommends it, it would be very wise to do so for each and every cook.  I hate to have these silly frivolous debates, when it proves only that at the end of the day You’ll run your grill your way and I’ll run and operate mines my way.  Both RecTec and PitBoss produces some great Pellet Grills... I never knock anyone choice in a pellet grill..  Research your choice and enjoy your investment. .02..

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 25, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Info for all about PitBoss Pellet Grills...   The start up preheating procedures are done once.  Not sure where you’re getting your info about start up procedures on pellet grills you don’t own..  SMH...  Once the preheating procedures are completed.. 15-20 mins total, then You set your desired temp and put on your food in the grill.  You don’t have to go back and preheat over and over again...  Wow, smh...  I don’t consider a 15-20 mins preheating wasting pellets...  I consider preheating a simple step in getting my grill dialed in to make some great Que.  Every Pellet Grill Manufacture have Start up procedures and preheating requirements for their pellet grills...  Are they all the same for each manufacturer?  No...  and not everyone follows their owners manual advice or instructions either...
> 
> Pellet Grills with PID controllers will often times preform its start up procedures automatically, but preheating is still recommend.  Pellet Grill with Non PID controllers like Pit Boss will require you to turn the grill on to the Smoke setting for 3-5 mins. and once the pellets have ignited, set the grills temp to 300*-350* degrees for 15-20 mins. to allow the grill to preheat...  That’s it...  Seems hard I guess for a few people...  After the preheating, then you can set your grill to your desired temp, place your food in the grill and it’s all good.  Perhaps Rocket Science for some..  Everyone with Pellet Grills don’t always read and follow their owners manual instructions and that’s where errors and mistakes happens with their pellet grills.  It’s not hard at all and doing so will prevent mishaps and allow you to cook some great bbq.
> 
> ...



I think I had it right the first time.  A 'tip" or a "trick" is not a requirement.

"Preheating"  of the sort described for a Pit Boss, is unnecessary in a Rec Tec.

I set my grill to 225° or 250°, whatever I plan on smoking or grilling  at, and when it reaches that point, I put my food on and cook.

No jumping through hoops.

And more importantly, when I get ready to shut it off when I'm done cooking,......... I hit the "off" switch.  Simple as that.



RCAlan said:


> "Once the preheating procedures are completed.. 15-20 mins total, *then You set your desired temp and put on your food in the grill.*



OK.  Two questions then, once this 15-20 minute "preheating procedure" is completed.:

1. Once the grill is done "preheating" and 15-20 minutes to allow that,  have passed and you can then at that point go ahead and  set your "desired temperature",.....  how soon after you "set your desired temperature",  do you go ahead and  put your food on the grill?

Do you wait until that "desired temperature" is actually reached, or dropped back to,  from whatever the temperature was during the "preheating" exercise?

Or do you just go ahead and put your meat on regardless as to the grill's current actual temperature once the "desired temperature" setting has been selected from the dial?


2. Sort of and extension but more importantly, if the grill has been "preheating at 300-350* for 20 minutes, well then what is it's temperature when you initially put your food on?

In other words, if you want to cook at 225°, do you have to wait until it drops to 225°  from the 300°-350° that it was running at for the "preheating" endeavor before you put your meat on?



RCAlan said:


> As per The RecTec Bulls Owners Manual page 15...  Tips, Tricks, and Temps
> Preheating...
> 
> It is important to allow your grill to preheat *and achieve your desired cooking temperature before cooking.* This allows the entire grill to heat up and quickly return to your desired temperature once your food is introduced. If you do not allow the grill to preheat, you will find that it takes a longer period of time to bring both the grill and the food to your desired cooking temperature. End Quote...  Do You have to Preheat your pellet grill?  No, but if your pellet grills manufacturer recommends it, it would be very wise to do so for each and every cook.



SMH.

In the context in which that is written, they're clearly saying;  "don't put your food on at 100° or something else *below, or even well below, * your desired cooking temperature, before your set/desired cooking temperature is reached".

They clearly state; achieve your desired cooking temperature before cooking.

But once it is reached, then go ahead.

If your "desired cooking temperature"  is 225°, well then they aren't asking you to then go 125° beyond that to 350° and then go back down, if your "desired cooking temperature" is going to be 225°.

I don't see anything in that about "overshooting" your desired cooking temperature, or going up to 350°, and then turning the grill down and waiting for temps to go back down to your desired cooking temperature.

If I'm cooking at 250°, well then yeah, my Rec Tec as it sits, is not at 250° right now, so technically, yeah, I'd have to "preheat" it to 250* from it's approximately 90° that it sits at on this hot day..

But there is no need for me to take  it to 350°, and then drop it back down to 250°, nor should there be.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 25, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> Info for all about PitBoss Pellet Grills...   The start up preheating procedures are done once.  Not sure where you’re getting your info about start up procedures on pellet grills you don’t own..  SMH...  Once the preheating procedures are completed.. 15-20 mins total, then You set your desired temp and put on your food in the grill.  You don’t have to go back and preheat over and over again...  Wow, smh...  I don’t consider a 15-20 mins preheating wasting pellets...  I consider preheating a simple step in getting my grill dialed in to make some great Que.  Every Pellet Grill Manufacture have Start up procedures and preheating requirements for their pellet grills...  Are they all the same for each manufacturer?  No...  and not everyone follows their owners manual advice or instructions either...
> 
> Pellet Grills with PID controllers will often times preform its start up procedures automatically, but preheating is still recommend.  Pellet Grill with Non PID controllers like Pit Boss will require you to turn the grill on to the Smoke setting for 3-5 mins. and once the pellets have ignited, set the grills temp to 300*-350* degrees for 15-20 mins. to allow the grill to preheat...  That’s it...  Seems hard I guess for a few people...  After the preheating, then you can set your grill to your desired temp, place your food in the grill and it’s all good.  Perhaps Rocket Science for some..  Everyone with Pellet Grills don’t always read and follow their owners manual instructions and that’s where errors and mistakes happens with their pellet grills.  It’s not hard at all and doing so will prevent mishaps and allow you to cook some great bbq.
> 
> ...



I've seen you write on the topic of "preheating" Pitt Boss pellet grills a few times now and a few things stand out.



RCAlan said:


> Follow these steps for preheating your PB Grill..
> 
> 1.  Ensure the Temperature Control Dial is in the SMOKE position. Press the Power Button to turn the unit on.  This will activate the start up cycle.
> 2. For cold weather, set the “P” setting to P2 or P3...  For warm weather, use P4 or P5.  Never use P6 or P7, your grill will have a greater chance of flaming out if You do.
> ...



"4.  *After a fire has started*, begin to preheat your grill with the lid closed. *Turn the Temperature Control Dial to 300*-350* degrees during warm weather or use the high temp setting during cold weather to allow the unit to preheat for approximately 30 minutes.
5.  After preheating is complete, Your grill is ready to bbq on whatever temp you want."*

Ok......what if I want to bbq at 250°?

Do I have to wait until the temp drops from that 300°-350°  that you mention above before , down to 250° before I put my meat on?

Or should I put it on at 350° and start my cook at 350° and wait for the grill to drop back down to 250° while my food is on it?

Here it is again.



RCAlan said:


> There are a lot things you need to address with your PB grill..
> The OP stated..
> 
> #2) Happened yesterday. So I can re-call what I did here quite accurately, temperature was around *35*F and setting was set to P5, firepot and bottom of the smoker were vaccumed out prior to cooking*:
> ...



"...35* degrees outside...  You need to preheat for at least 30 minutes...  Preheat Temp should be set between 300*-350* degrees...  *Never preheat your grill lower then 300* degrees..*. "

Interesting.  Wow.    If I set my Rec Tec at 250°, when it hits 250°, I put my food on it.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 25, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> I've seen you write on the topic of "preheating" Pitt Boss pellet grills a few times now and a few things stand out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s one of the differences between Non PID Controller Pellet Grills and Pellet Grills with PID Controllers...  Most PID Controllers will have the start up procedures preprogrammed and that’s great for those who prefer that.  I myself prefer saving $500.00-$700.00 dollars with my Non PID PB and just have to do two simple steps...  Turn grill on Smoke, wait 3-5 mins.  Turn grill temp to 300* degrees wait 15-20 mins...  Grills ready.  And if I wanted to cook Low and Slow from the 300* preheat temp, to let’s say 200* degrees is while I’m loading the grill with food, the lid is open...  While the lid is open some heat will escape from the grill and the temp will come down to the set temp that much faster..  No problems no worries.  Load the grill and it’s all Good. 
How long does it take an RT-680 to heat up?  https://www.rectecgrills.com/faq/

Of course this depends on the weather conditions and the temperature selected. From lighting through temperatures up to 350F it should take 20-30 minutes and maximum temperatures will take 30-45 minutes. On cold or windy days preheat time may be increased by 10-15 minutes.  https://www.rectecgrills.com/faq/.  Perhaps Apples and Oranges, but it’s still a RecTec and it recommendations is to preheat...

Again, not all info is followed even though it’s recommended by the manufacturer...  On page 16. of the RecTec’s Bulls owners manual the tip/recommendation, however it is best to comprehend is to “Always preheat your grill to your desired temp before cooking”...  Oh and the shut down procedures for the PitBoss is one step..  Push the power button once to shut it down..  That’s it.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## bdskelly (Jun 25, 2019)

Dang Y’all   The Guy was simply asking which pellet grill he should buy. What the heck?


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 25, 2019)

bdskelly said:


> Dang Y’all   The Guy was simply asking which pellet grill he should buy. What the heck?



I know and You are correct..  I just hate when posters post bogus info in an effort to promote their agenda or whatever it is.  Like I posted before, I never knock or put down any Pellet Grill Manufacture or anyones choice in a Pellet Grill.  I always say do Ones research before you buy..  Nuf Said.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 25, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> That’s one of the differences between Non PID Controller Pellet Grills and Pellet Grills with PID Controllers...  Most PID Controllers will have the start up procedures preprogrammed and that’s great for those who prefer that.  I myself prefer saving $500.00-$700.00 dollars with my Non PID PB and just have to do two simple steps...  Turn grill on Smoke, wait 3-5 mins.  Turn grill temp to 300* degrees wait 15-20 mins...  Grills ready.  And if I wanted to cook Low and Slow from the 300* preheat temp, to let’s say 200* degrees is while I’m loading the grill with food, the lid is open...  While the lid is open some heat will escape from the grill and the temp will come down to the set temp that much faster..  No problems no worries.  Load the grill and it’s all Good.
> How long does it take an RT-680 to heat up?  https://www.rectecgrills.com/faq/
> 
> Of course this depends on the weather conditions and the temperature selected. From lighting through temperatures up to 350F it should take 20-30 minutes and maximum temperatures will take 30-45 minutes. On cold or windy days preheat time may be increased by 10-15 minutes.  https://www.rectecgrills.com/faq/.  Perhaps Apples and Oranges, but it’s still a RecTec and it recommendations is to preheat...
> ...



I got info from post #39 of this thread and had no reason to believe it to be incorrect, let alone “bogus”. Furthermore , the gist and general flavor of that information, at least at it’s core, still seem to not be entirely incorrect, and certainly not "bogus".

It still appears to be a fact that manual procedures are required by the owner to properly run one product, and  that those same manual procedures are not required for owners of the other.

Interesting though that you bring up the Rec Tec 680.  When was the last time Rec Tec offered the 680?

It’s called progress. The 680 is yesterday’s top of the line Rec Tec.  The newest line of Rec Tec grills, all have PID technology.

So yes, you’re definitely talking apples and oranges.

But “preheating your grill” in Rec Tec’s literature, is clearly to be taken in the same context as “preheat your oven” if you’re planning on a DiGiorno’s pizza.

And in one regard, just like your oven, the Rec Tec requires you to do nothing more than choose a cooking temperature, set the device at that temperature,  be it your oven or  in this case your grill, wait for said temperature to be reached and place your food in.

Really though, the bottom line is actually outlined in your own post.

You get what you pay for. The PID controlled Rec Tecs do not require owners to go through the manual and cumbersome pre heating procedures that a cheaper grill such as the Pitt Boss requires its owners to go through.

I’ll spend extra money if I’m getting value for my dollar.

Now you’ve had every chance to clarify what you seem to be calling “bogus” information. However nothing of substance has really changed.  It still stands that one has to manually go through additional steps in order to “properly” run one product  in this discussion vs the other.

Though the discussion is heated at this point, no pun intended, this point is yet another to be made in the actual original post of this thread comparing the products which the original poster was comparing.

The manual procedures you’re describing for the Pitt Boss, take at least some time and effort.

Certainly more than simply selecting a temperature from an Android or iPhone, and waiting for the controlled device to hit that target temp before starting a cook.

Not to mention the built in ability to monitor and control the device *remotely*, and *remotely *monitor the temp of the food in it all included in the price of the grill.

That's  going to  cost money, along with any build materials, e.g. stainless steel, warranty advantages,  and construction advantages as well.

The original poster can use all of this information to help make up his mind as to how valuable his time and convenience are, or might be, over the entire course of his predicted ownership of his selection,  and how these two considerations align with his budget and needs.

I wish him the best.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 25, 2019)

bdskelly
 - no joke. I'm just looking for facts - let's not bash each other's decisions. A person can enjoy their Pit Boss just as much as another person enjoys their Mak or Rec Tec.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 25, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> bdskelly
> - no joke. I'm just looking for facts - let's not bash each other's decisions. A person can enjoy their Pit Boss just as much as another person enjoys their Mak or Rec Tec.



No doubt.

But I’d hate for you to find out later; “Wow, for just a few dollars more, I wouldn’t have to jump through hoops and go through this or that procedure before starting a cook.

I would already have built in and integrated monitoring capabilities that I’ll need to spend extra money for with another party, if I want to remotely monitor my temps. A good WiFi temperature device won’t be cheap and will eat into whatever savings I had on the grill.

I’ll not be able to adjust temperatures without going downstairs and outside, and doing them at the grill, should I want or need to. Possibly late at night or in the wee hours of the morning.  If I want to jack up my temps to finish an overnight cook faster, or after a stall, I'll need to go downstairs and outside to do it.

And so on.   You can get into stainless steel, and all of the other stuff described in the first post too.

But at the end of the day, any prospective buyer will have to decide what all of that is worth to them.

You can buy a car without power windows or power door locks in it too. It’ll still drive you to wherever you’d go in a car  with both those options.

But there’s a lot to be said for convenience.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jun 25, 2019)

I can tell you how I fire up my Rec Tec Mini, and it's never failed.  I open the lid, turn it on and set to the temp I want to cook at.  Once I see smoke, I close the lid and let it get up to temp.  If I want to smoke at 180, that's where I set it.  I don't have to preheat to a higher temp that I want to smoke at.  Once done, I turn it off, remove my food and walk away.  This have never failed in the several years I've had the thing.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 25, 2019)

RCAlan said:


> ...  Turn grill on Smoke, wait 3-5 mins.  Turn grill temp to 300* degrees wait 15-20 mins...  Grills ready.  *And if I wanted to cook Low and Slow from the 300* preheat temp, to let’s say 200* degrees is while I’m loading the grill with food*, *the lid is open...  While the lid is open some heat will escape from the grill and the temp will come down to the set temp that much faster*..  ..



Let me make sure I follow you.

Once you've held  300° for 15-20 minutes, if you want to smoke at 200°, you simply open the lid to put your food on, and this opening the lid let's some of  that heat out to help you get down to a target temp below that 300°, say 200°?

What happens when you close the lid?  Wouldn't the temp go back up?

How do you know how long you'll need  to leave the grill open in order to get, say a 120° drop?


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 26, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I can tell you how I fire up my Rec Tec Mini, and it's never failed.  I open the lid, turn it on and set to the temp I want to cook at.  Once I see smoke, I close the lid and let it get up to temp.  If I want to smoke at 180, that's where I set it.  I don't have to preheat to a higher temp that I want to smoke at.  Once done, I turn it off, remove my food and walk away.  This have never failed in the several years I've had the thing.



Makes sense to me.

But I've had a chance to re read a prior post on the matter being discussed.



kevin james said:


> For the Pit Boss 1100, the start up instructions are to set to smoke setting with lid open until the firepot gets going and starts producing smoke, then close the lid and set temp to 350 and run for about 10 minutes to pre-heat,



OK.  I got that.   Get it up to 350°.   This appears to be regardless as to what your planned cooking/smoking temperature will be.  Get it up to 350° and let it hold at that 350°  for about 10 minutes.



kevin james said:


> then reduce to your desired temp.



After 10 minutes at 350°, now you can start dropping back to your desired temperature.  I got that.

The question though is just how is this reduction accomplished or intended to be accomplished?

I'm seeing  in another post where opening the lid helps in this endeavor.  But again that to me seems  odd for the manufacturer to be suggesting or even calling for such a manuever.   That would be saying; "Get it up to 350°, let it hold at that for 10 minutes, and then open the lid to let some of that built up heat escape while you put your food on."

I'm wondering if the owner is supposed to turn the settings dial back down to the desired temp, *after 10 minutes at 350°*, and then wait for the grill to hit that desired temp on it's own.  As opposed to "opening the lid" to let some of the heat escape in order to help hit the "desired temp"  once 350° is hit and held for 10 minutes.

But I'm with you.  I set a desired temp, and when my grill reaches that temp, I commence cooking.



kevin james said:


> ...To Shut down, set temp to 350 for about 10 minutes, then lower to 200 for about 5 minutes to finish burning what's in the pot, then turn the dial to off.



If this is the correct sequence for shutting this grill down, well then it is an odd sequence indeed.  That's all I have to say on that.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 26, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Let me make sure I follow you.
> 
> Once you've held  300° for 15-20 minutes, if you want to smoke at 200°, you simply open the lid to put your food on, and this opening the lid let's some of  that heat out to help you get down to a target temp below that 300°, say 200°?
> 
> ...



Your questions and My answers from the original post...

Once you've held 300° for 15-20 minutes, if you want to smoke at 200°, you simply open the lid to put your food on, and this opening the lid let's some of that heat out to help you get down to a target temp below that 300°, say 200°?  My answer...  Correct.  This is not in the Owners Manual, but anyone that has bbq’d knows if you open the grills lid, the heat will escape and the grills temp will drop faster.  Do you have to do it this way?  No, but it works for me.  I’ve also learned that you can preheat these grills at 300* as well as 350* degrees and they’ll still maintain stable temps..  The Owners Manual say 350* degrees and that’s fine.  Preheating lower then 300* degrees makes it harder to maintain desired temps and more issues of wild temp swings will happen.   Preheating is essential and necessary with Non PID Pellet Grills, but if preformed correctly will allow the grill to maintain solid temp control.  Never take short cuts in the proper preheating requirements.
What happens when you close the lid? Wouldn't the temp go back up?  The answer is No...  The Grills temp will come down to the new desired temp.
How do you know how long you'll need to leave the grill open in order to get, say a 120° drop?  My answer...   If I need a quick drop in temp and normally I don’t, I would open the lid for a couple of minutes if that...  If I’m cooking some spares and the grills temp is at 300* degrees and I want to cook Low and Slow on Smoke mode or 200* degrees, I would just set the grill to that desired temp, put my spares in the grill and close the lid..  The Grills temp will cycle down to the desired set temp in a few minutes depending on the weather.  If it’s let say 40*-50 degrees outside, the temp will drop a little faster then if the outside temp was 95*-100* degrees.  My PB Austin XL is by far the easiest grill to cook on that I’ve ever owned.  I don’t have to babysit the grill and after the preheating is completed, it’s pretty much Set it and Forget it..  Well, that was until I got the SD Wood Burning HD and had to figure that one out.  Now everything is all good.  Once My cook is finished, all I have to do is push the power button and the grill will go into Auto Shutdown.  That’s it.  Also, the way I maintain my grill makes it that much more easier to set my desired temp and let it ride.  Lastly, Kevin James PB shutdown posting is correct as per the Owners Manual, but it’s intended to burn off any excess food or dripping on the cooking grates...  I prefer to use a wire brush and aluminum foil while the grates are hot to remove any leftovers on the grates...  Push the power button once and the grill will cycle off in about 10mins on it own and my fire pot only has ashes from the cook and no leftover pellets.  Super simple and easy.  Not in the manual, but it works for me.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kevin james (Jun 26, 2019)

Wow... personally I don't find the Pit Boss start up or shut down process to be a big deal at all. But hey, if others do that's totally fine. 

Just to clarify, turning the dial up to 350 to preheat and also during shut down is for the purpose of a burn off which the manual states will help prevent things such as grease fires etc. which makes sense to me.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 26, 2019)

Your questions about PitBoss grills I think should be asked in its own thread and allow this thread to recover...  From looking at it, this thread appears to have been high jacked and I’m sure that wasn’t intended.

PB Austin XL in SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## kevin james (Jun 26, 2019)

It seems to be my post that kind of set things off coarse so I apologize for that, it was not my intent.

For what it's worth I'm just a guy who was literally in the exact same situation as the OP , going from a dead MES30 to my first pellet grill, and looking between the Rec Tec Bull 700 and the Pit Boss Pro Series 1100, so I wanted to chime in with what I ultimately decided to do and why.

I think the Rec Tec is awesome, and if money is not an issue then by all means go for it. While I would have loved to get the Rec Tec I decided I just couldn't justify it right now, maybe in a year or two. Too many big house projects to get done (floors, cabinets, counters bla bla bla). 

I decided I could either wait a year or two to pull the trigger on a pellet grill and get the Bull, or i could get something cheaper right now as a temporary solution and upgrade to the Bull when I can down the road. I decided I didn't want to wait another year or two so option B sounded better and I ended up going with the Pit Boss 1100. I do not regret my decision, that's all I can say.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 26, 2019)

Though the conversation did get a little derailed, it actually wasn't irrelevant. One of the reasons I am planning on moving away from the MES 40 with maze setup is due to convenience, especially in the "startup" phase. Also, not having to drive to 350 and hold for 10-15 min would seem to save pellets over going to your desired temp. So even if it is only a minor difference, it is still a difference to consider along with the other differences that have been pointed out. So thanks again for all the feedback.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 26, 2019)

Well Kevin I’m glad that you posted it as all are here to learn.

And if the information on the manufacturer’s startup and shutdown procedures are a point of consideration for anyone else reading it, not just BiscuitoftheSea, well then it might help in their purchasing decision as well.

I use my grill 5-6 days a week.  Sometimes I get home late.  And so I know how important a quick start is for me.   I know how important an automated shutdown is for me.

I freely admit that they may not be as important for all.  Some will not find the procedures to be a point of consideration.  Others will.  Still as with any product, it is not unheard of for owners to develop their own shortcuts or workarounds to the manufacturer's outlined procedures.

However it would seem that it can only help if specifics like those which you gave,  are included in any comparison discussion.

Were I contemplating either product, why I’d certainly want to know the information and manufacturer’s procedures  on startup and shutdown that you’ve posted.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 26, 2019)

I have another quick question -
I see there is an insulated blanket for the Rec Tec. Can you use that all the time to reduce pellet consumption (even when it is warm out)? Seems like you'd just leave it on the unit and not remove it. I live in MN so this seems like a good accessory to have.

Does Pit Boss have something similar for the Pro 1100? I didn't see anything - granted I haven't had significant amounts of time to look.

Anyone smoked on the Pit Boss in below zero to 32°F temps as are common in MN? What about the Rec Tec? Is there is big difference in pellet consumption?

EDIT: Pit Boss does have one. Anyone have experience in cold weather with and without these?


----------



## sandyut (Jun 26, 2019)

I have the cold weather blanket for the Bull.  works good, and yes pellet consumption goes up a fair amount in the cold.  I have used mine well below zero.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 26, 2019)

sandyut said:


> I have the cold weather blanket for the Bull.  works good, and yes pellet consumption goes up a fair amount in the cold.  I have used mine well below zero.



Do you leave yours on even when it is warm?


----------



## sweetride95 (Jun 26, 2019)

Traeger, I believe, recommend only using the cold weather cover below 30F.
I picked up a welding blanket from Harbor Freight for $20. I folding in half two or three times and it zip ties onto my Pro22 Traeger nicely. It's not the prettiest, but it does really help with temps when it gets cold.


----------



## BiscuitoftheSea (Jun 26, 2019)

sweetride95 said:


> Traeger, I believe, recommend only using the cold weather cover below 30F.
> I picked up a welding blanket from Harbor Freight for $20. I folding in half two or three times and it zip ties onto my Pro22 Traeger nicely. It's not the prettiest, but it does really help with temps when it gets cold.



Anyone know the logic behind only doing it below 30°F? I think Rec Tec recommends below 60°F. Seems like having an insulated chamber would ALWAYS be beneficial, not just at low temps.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jun 26, 2019)

BiscuitoftheSea said:


> Anyone know the logic behind only doing it below 30°F? I think Rec Tec recommends below 60°F. Seems like having an insulated chamber would ALWAYS be beneficial, not just at low temps.



Just a guess here, in hotter climates some owners adjust the minimal feed rate.

That is, in the summer months, and I'm speaking of Rec Tecs here, owners of other models may have some input and may do the same, but when it comes to Rec Tecs,  some  owners elect to lower the  minimal feed rate from the default 65, to 35 because having the minimal rate set at the default 65 in hotter climates, makes temperature control more difficult.

Turning the minimal feed rate down, makes it easier for the grill to maintain steady temperature in hotter weather.

Putting an insulator on the grill when the climate is already hot, would make that even more difficult.

Turning the feed rate down too low can result in flame outs.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Jul 2, 2019)

Late to the party but I love my Rec Tec stampede. It’s a great gril. Solid grill as long as you take care of it, but that goes for any grill.


----------



## mike243 (Jul 3, 2019)

I bought a moving blanket and used on mine when it was cold out and it helped reduce pellet usage but not sure how much,our temps here run crazy in the winter like a roller coaster lol


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 9, 2019)

Brand New Rec Tec Bull owner here.  There is something that also needs to be said about Rec Tec....THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE IS SECOND TO NONE!!  I am not exagerating in the least.  They are fantastic and will literally jump thru hoops to make you happy!
When I ordered mine...it came damaged. No fault of theirs...the shipping company dropped it.  I took Pics and sent them to Rec Tec and before I could dial them up they were calling me.  I did not have to wait to send it back to get another one or anything... They apologized and immediately sent out another entire grill expedited the shipping and gave me some cool stuff to make sure I would be happy.  
Once I received it...a couple days later they called me again to ask if everything was ok...did I have any questions and spent as much time as I needed on the phone.  They were great!!  
When you buy one... not only do you get the cell phone number of the general manager but the cell phone numbers to both of the owners with a not begging you to call them at any time for any reason.  
The Rec Tec Bull is worth every penny I paid twice over just to get that level of customer service.  And no I am not working for them or paid by them.  I just love my grill!!
Here are some pics of my very first cook with it....


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 9, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Brand New Rec Tec Bull owner here.  There is something that also needs to be said about Rec Tec....THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE IS SECOND TO NONE!!  I am not exagerating in the least.  They are fantastic and will literally jump thru hoops to make you happy!
> When I ordered mine...it came damaged. No fault of theirs...the shipping company dropped it.  I took Pics and sent them to Rec Tec and before I could dial them up they were calling me.  I did not have to wait to send it back to get another one or anything... They apologized and immediately sent out another entire grill expedited the shipping and gave me some cool stuff to make sure I would be happy.
> Once I received it...a couple days later they called me again to ask if everything was ok...did I have any questions and spent as much time as I needed on the phone.  They were great!!
> When you buy one... not only do you get the cell phone number of the general manager but the cell phone numbers to both of the owners with a not begging you to call them at any time for any reason.
> ...




That is some good looking Q.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Jul 9, 2019)

NU2SMOKE said:


> Brand New Rec Tec Bull owner here.  There is something that also needs to be said about Rec Tec....THEIR CUSTOMER SERVICE IS SECOND TO NONE!!  I am not exagerating in the least.  They are fantastic and will literally jump thru hoops to make you happy!
> When I ordered mine...it came damaged. No fault of theirs...the shipping company dropped it.  I took Pics and sent them to Rec Tec and before I could dial them up they were calling me.  I did not have to wait to send it back to get another one or anything... They apologized and immediately sent out another entire grill expedited the shipping and gave me some cool stuff to make sure I would be happy.
> Once I received it...a couple days later they called me again to ask if everything was ok...did I have any questions and spent as much time as I needed on the phone.  They were great!!
> When you buy one... not only do you get the cell phone number of the general manager but the cell phone numbers to both of the owners with a not begging you to call them at any time for any reason.
> ...



Nice rig and nice results. 

Congrats.


----------

